# worried



## abynjk (Nov 17, 2013)

Greetings all.. 

I have got an offer letter from one company, but the work wisa I got is on another one.. is that legal in uae ? Please let me know 
They did it for some coz some visa issues .. the offer letter is from one company but the visa and payroll is from another one .. guess its clear
Thanks in advance ..


----------

